#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Українські переклади буддистських тантричних текстів

## Rushny

Ритуал Будди Шак'ямуні "Невичерпна скарбниця благословінь" тепер можна практикувати українською. 

https://groups.google.com/group/rang...t=4&authuser=0

Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом для більш досконалих перекладів текстів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

Ritual Bhaysadjyaguru_ukr.pdf

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.11.2012), Содпа Т (30.11.2012)

----------


## Rushny

В цей особливий 10-й день місячного циклу доречно повідомити, що коротка щоденна садгана Падмасамбгави відтепер доступна для практики українською мовою :Smilie:  
(див. вкладений в цьому повідомленні PDF-файл, або його можна завантажити за посиланням: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!to...ua/yUO3e0TX4ws) 

Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом для більш досконалих перекладів текстів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!




> *Як ви хочете виконувати тільки одну практику і промовляти тільки одну мантру, цього (тексту) буде досить. 
> Якщо ви не маєте часу виконувати багато різних практик – це не перешкода, бо всі Три Корені містяться в мантрі Ваджраґуру. 
> Ґуру Рінпоче сказав, що ця мантра вчиняє всі діяння*. 
> *І це – не брехня*.


_Витяг з усного коментаря до короткої щоденної практики Падмасамбгави, дарованого Тулку Урґ'єном Рінпоче згідно з Туґдруб Барче Кюнсел_

----------

Ngawang Nyendrak (24.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.11.2012), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2012), Содпа Т (30.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2012)

----------


## Вантус

З якої мови перекладали? Думаю, що неправильно перекладати з російської мови, потрібно з англійської або з тибетської, бо російська мова, хоч і схожа на українську, а все ж вийде потрійний переклад. Я спробував перекласти текст з російської мови, но відразу пішли деякі спотворення, бо не настільки добре я знаю особливості української літературної мови. Хоч і близько з нашими діалектами, а не теж саме. Я вже наводив приклад, у нас гуторять або балакають "мідведь" на чистій російській мові, а у вас, хохлів - кажуть "ведмідь". Ще бабусі ходять у нас з бадіками, а у вас, коли я правильно пам'ятаю - з паличками. Ще у нас ратаї оре, а у вас - орач оре.

----------

Alex (07.12.2012), Bob (26.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (07.12.2012), Vidyadhara (07.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (14.12.2012), Кайто Накамура (15.10.2013), Кунсанг (07.12.2012), Леонид Ш (07.12.2012), Фил (07.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2012)

----------


## Содпа Т

> ...Думаю, що неправильно перекладати з російської мови, потрібно з англійської або з тибетської...


Звичайно,краще з тибетської :Wink: 
Зрештою,Пан Rushny сам чудово усвідомлює це:



> ...Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом для більш досконалих перекладів текстів Дгарми...

----------

Rushny (14.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Звичайно,краще з тибетської
> Зрештою,Пан Rushny сам чудово усвідомлює це:


"Пан" - це полонізм, у нас так не говорять, а як старики говорили - я не пам'ятаю.

----------


## Содпа Т

> ...я не пам'ятаю.


Нічого страшного.. :Wink:

----------

Rushny (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

А можно уже не по-украински?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А можно уже не по-украински?


Это украинский раздел, здесь так положено.

----------

Rushny (14.12.2012), Аминадав (12.12.2012), Евгений Ж (20.07.2014), Пема Ванчук (05.01.2015)

----------


## Вова Л.

> "Пан" - це полонізм, у нас так не говорять, а як старики говорили - я не пам'ятаю.


Добродiй  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (11.12.2012), Вантус (12.12.2012), Содпа Т (11.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2012), Шуньшунь (02.02.2019)

----------


## Rushny

> З якої мови перекладали? Думаю, що неправильно перекладати з російської мови


Абсолютно з вами згоден. 
Опубліковані вище тексти перекладалися зовсім не з російської :Smilie:  
До того ж, як мені відомо перекладачі під час своєї роботи не лише шукали українські слова-відповідники, а й перевіряли вже готовий текст тривалою практикою в миру та в рітрітних умовах і вносили відповідні правки з огляду на те, щоби результатом став інтуїтивно зрозумілий та ясний мануал для решти практиків. 




> Я спробував перекласти текст з російської мови, но відразу пішли деякі спотворення, бо не настільки добре я знаю особливості української літературної мови.


Вітаю вас з цим відкриттям!
Російська та українська - це направду ДУЖЕ різні мови. 
До того ж, переклади дгармічних текстів російською на 90 відсотків геть незадовільно передають сутність Вчення. 
Прикро, але переклади Дгарми на англійську та німецьку мови непорівняно якісніші.  






> ...а у вас, хохлів - кажуть..


Перепрошую, а кого це ви звете "хохлами"? 
В нас, щоб ви собі затямили на майбутнє, хохол - це образливе слово щодо українця. 
Для наочності я б міг навести аналогічні за своєю зневагою назви росіян в сучасній українській мові, але це було би порушенням правил цього форуму, які я поважаю і закликаю поважати всіх дописувачів.  




> "Пан" - це полонізм, у нас так не говорять


Мені невідомо, як говорять у вас, але слово "пан" в нашій мові - не полонізм. В нас так говорять споконвіку. 
До того ж, це слово, сказати б "легалізоване" найкращим словниками сучасної української мови.


Особисто мені імпонує інтерес всіх дописувачів до цієї теми. 
Але чи не варто було би продовжити дискусію щодо більш сутнісних та важливіших проблем, ніж драстичність самого факту україномовного перекладу Дгарми для російськомовних жертв антиукраїнської пропаганди?

----------

Styeba (10.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.12.2012), Шуньшунь (02.02.2019)

----------


## Вантус

> Перепрошую, а кого це ви звете "хохлами"? 
> В нас, щоб ви собі затямили на майбутнє, хохол - це образливе слово щодо українця. 
> Для наочності я б міг навести аналогічні за своєю зневагою назви росіян в сучасній українській мові, але це було би порушенням правил цього форуму, які я поважаю і закликаю поважати всіх дописувачів.


Це я глумлюся. У наших краях російські люди приблизно як ми з вами розмовляють, але українцями себе не вважають. Тому в існування українців я не вірю. Я ще намагаюся зараз літературно писати, а то мене б ні ви, ні москалі б не зрозуміли. Ну і забув я багато чого, вже скільки років в місті живу.

Повторюсь, что в свое время я в школе с изумлением узнал, что неправильно говорить "вони идуть", "треба написаты", а также, что "цидулку" надо называть "запиской". Это к вопросу об украинском. Но писал все упомянутые слова изначально по-русски и полагал, что говорю по-русски. Причем у меня был еще не самый экзотический русский язык.

----------


## Вантус

А москалі - вони не руськi, а безрідні. А на Україне живуть руськi люди.

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.05.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

> А в Україні живуть руськi люди.


Перепрошую,можливо,Ви хотіли звернути увагу не на "руських" а на "русинів"?

----------


## Rushny

> А москалі - вони не руськi, а безрідні. А на Україне живуть руськi люди.


Це справді дуже цікаво, захоплююче і пізнавально, але краще такі речі обговорювати в приватному режимі, намагаючись уникати образи людей за національно-расовими ознаками. 
А на цій сторінці я ще раз закликаю обговорювати проблему перекладу Дгарми українською.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.12.2012), Содпа Т (14.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Перепрошую,Ви напевно хотіли звернути увагу не на "руських" а на "русинів"?


Русинів я і не бачив, мені про них тільки бабуся сказувала, що на Карпатах живуть. А руськи в селах всюди живуть, по-руському, не по городському говорять.

----------

Содпа Т (14.12.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я беру притулок аж до просвітлення.


А что, позитивно у них получается.  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А что, позитивно у них получается.


А что не так? По-моему, вполне нейтрально. Хотя мне читать украинскую книжку дико - представьте, что вы внезапно начали писать не по правилам, а так, как произносится. Или что я вдруг читаю речь тракториста дяди Яши (который в детстве меня забавы ради возил на тракторе) и подсознательно ожидаю, что где-то сейчас начнутся матюги.

----------

Neroli (14.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (09.05.2013), Кузьмич (16.12.2012)

----------


## Rushny

> Хотя мне читать украинскую книжку дико


Комплекс, який ви так наполегливо рекламуєте, давно досліджений та деконструйований знавцями міжетнічних стосунків. Одну з таких розвідок в популярній формі (відеоверсії) можна *здибати тут*: 

Але я знову і знову закликаю поговрити про більш важливі речі. 
А тим, кому "діко чітатть украінскую кніжу" - насолоджуватися іншими сторінками БФ.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Взагалі, я дуже радий, що з'явилися переклади на українську мову, я вважаю, що українська - набагато ближче до справжньої російській мові, ніж москальський говір.

Короче, могу даже помочь чем, хотя нет у меня литературной грамотности, многие слова совсем другие, чем я помню с детства, для меня - это всецело устный язык, мне писать очень трудно на украиньском.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Короче, могу даже помочь чем, хотя нет у меня литературной грамотности, многие слова совсем другие, чем я помню с детства, для меня - это всецело устный язык, мне писать очень трудно на украиньском.


Так це ж гарно! Буде ще один переклад: на суржик. : )

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.10.2013), Шуньшунь (02.02.2019)

----------


## Нико

> Так це ж гарно! Буде ще один переклад: на суржик. : )


Юй Кан, я не знала, что Вы тоже с Украины. )))))

----------


## Юй Кан

Был весной на тридцатипятилетии вузовского выпуска в Харькове.
И просто оторопел: все, оставшиеся на/в Украине и тридцать лет назад общавшиеся только на русском, теперь напрочь его забыли... %)
Ну ладно, перешёл и я на мову...
В ответ:
-- Григорич, та ти ж на мовi з москальским акцентом розмовляєш! : ))
Вiдповiдаю:
-- Хлопцi, я з вами -- на лiтературнiй мовi балакаю, а ви зi мною -- суржиком... : )

Ото i так бува. %)

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012), Ридонлиев (10.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Был весной на трицатилетии вузовского выпуска в Харькове.
> И просто оторопел: все, оставшиеся на/в Украине и тридцать лет назад общавшиеся только на русском, теперь напрочь его забыли... %)
> Ну ладно, перешёл и я на мову...
> В ответ:
> -- Григорич, та ти ж на мовi з москальским акцентом розмовляєш! : ))
> Вiдповiдаю:
> -- Хлопцi, я з вами -- на лiтературнiй мовi балакаю, а ви зi мною -- суржиком... : )
> 
> Ото i так бува. %)


Блин. Я можно уже на общем помовокати?

----------


## Юй Кан

Та навiщо ж? Так -- цiкавше! : ))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.12.2012), Марина В (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Та навiщо ж? Так -- цiкавше! : ))


Украинское нашествие. )))))))

----------


## Rushny

Молитва Падмасамбгави "*Прагнення мандали Ваджрадгату*" (терма, відкрите великим тертоном Чокґ'юром Лінґпою) відтепер доступна українською мовою. 

Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом до більш досконалих українських перекладів текстів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.12.2012), Содпа Т (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Rushny

*Молитва-прагнення світла "Колісниця відьядгар"* Ріґдзіна Кх'єнце Ванґпо  відтепер доступна українською мовою. 

Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом до більш досконалих українських перекладів текстів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.12.2012), Содпа Т (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

А чё, Дхарма по-украински -- это "Дгарми"?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Дгарма с фрикативным гэ.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Дгарма с фрикативным гэ.


Умереть и не встать!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Украинское нашествие. )))))))


В Гуголе есть переводчик, в т.ч., -- и с укр. на русск.

----------


## Нико

> В Гуголе есть переводчик, в т.ч., -- и с укр. на русск.


И Вы считаете, что я на это стану заморачиваться???????

----------


## Вантус

> Умереть и не встать!


Почему же? Буква "г" обозначает звук вроде "х", только звонкий.В моей речи это первое, что режет ухо практически всем - нет моих сил произносить вместо этого русское "г", настолько въелось. А "Ґ" - это как русское "г". В нормальных, не заимствованных словах не встречается. Поэтому "Ґуру", но "дгарма". Но можно и "дхарма", я даже не знаю, как лучше.

----------

Alex (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И Вы считаете, что я на это стану заморачиваться???????


Почему нет? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Поэтому "Ґуру", но "дгарма". Но можно и "дхарма", я даже не знаю, как лучше.


Для тех, кто старается предельно обособить украинский от русского, всегда лучше не так, а именно этак. : )
И "будда" в таком случае надо бы писать как "буддга"... %)

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.10.2013), Карло (07.01.2013), Марина В (15.12.2012), Нико (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Почему же? Буква "г" обозначает звук вроде "х", только звонкий.В моей речи это первое, что режет ухо практически всем - нет моих сил произносить вместо этого русское "г", настолько въелось. А "Ґ" - это как русское "г". В нормальных, не заимствованных словах не встречается. Поэтому "Ґуру", но "дгарма". Но можно и "дхарма", я даже не знаю, как лучше.


Но Вы же вроде сторонник санскрита? Почему бы украинцам не выучить простое произношение слова "Дхарма"?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё одна вредная %) мысль на полях, никак не обязательная к исполнению.

Заменил бы _волоцюга_ ("бродяга/странник") на _послідовник_ ("последователь") или что-то близкое к этому.
Да, будет менее красиво/поэтично, но и менее претенциозно...
Ведь "Бродяги Дхармы" (The Dharma Bums) -- титул очень популярной некогда книги *америк.* поэта-битника Керуака, имеющей куда большее отношение к битничеству, чем к собственно учению Будды и, тем паче, -- к тиб. ветви буддизма.

----------


## Нико

> Ведь "Бродяги Дхармы" (The Dharma Bums) -- титул очень популярной некогда книги *америк.* поэта-битника Керуака, имеющей куда большее отношение к битничеству, чем к собственно учению Будды и, тем паче, -- к тиб. ветви буддизма.


[/QUOTE]

Тут есть несколько таких "бродяг Дхармы". Преклонного возраста. Мне, правда, был гораздо ближе Ричард Бродиган, из той же компании битников.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.12.2012)

----------


## Rushny

> Почему бы украинцам не выучить простое произношение слова "Дхарма"?


А слабо некоторым невежественным русским почитать учебник санскрита Кочергиной? Там ясно сказано, что в санскрите придыхательные траслитерируются как раз фрикативным "г", а никаким не "х". 
Чтоб вы знали, звука "х" в санскрите вообще не существует. и уж если мы его используем в транслитерациях на своих языках, то это по бедности выразительных средств, а не из-за того, что некто коварно 


> старается предельно обособить украинский от русского

----------

Styeba (10.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А слабо некоторым невежественным русским почитать учебник санскрита Кочергиной? Там ясно сказано, что в санскрите придыхательные траслитерируются как раз фрикативным "г", а никаким не "х". 
> Чтоб вы знали, звука "х" в санскрите вообще не существует. и уж если мы его используем в транслитерациях на своих языках, то это по бедности выразительных средств, а не из-за того, что некто коварно


Транлитерируются или транскрибируются? Извините, я в Индии живу. Ни разу от индийских монахов не слышала "Дгарма". Хотя молитв на санскрите много слышала. )))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чтоб вы знали, звука "х" в санскрите вообще не существует. и уж если мы его используем в транслитерациях на своих языках, то это по бедности выразительных средств, а не из-за того, что некто коварно


Просто интересно: так же транслитите и _сангха_, и _Брахма_, и _скандха_, и т.п.?

----------


## Rushny

> Заменил бы _волоцюга_ ("бродяга/странник") на _послідовник_ ("последователь") или что-то близкое к этому.
> Да, будет менее красиво/поэтично, но и менее претенциозно...


Нарешті хоч щось по темі!
Дякую за ваше зауваження та за цікаву аргументацію.
Але міняти нічого не буду. Бо вкладав в слово "волоцюга" певну іронію, яка легко прочитується україномовними (відповідні відгуки вже були!).
Для тих, кому українська мова - екзотика, а не повсякденна реальність,це слово може видаватися будь-яким дивним.І на це є свої причини.
Але всі смаки не задовольнити. А ці переклади покликані полегшити практику саме україномовним, яким так практикувати легше.

----------


## sergey

> Но Вы же вроде сторонник санскрита? Почему бы украинцам не выучить простое произношение слова "Дхарма"?


А вы думаете, что запись на русском "Дхарма" лучше передает звучание санскритского слова, чем запись на украинском "Дгарма"? На мой взгляд неочевидно, я правда попробовал на пали. Вот например, обратите внимание на произношение слова Будда: http://forestmeditation.com/audio/fi...bbabhagana.mp3
На всякий случай для вас,  Нико, еще раз повторю (Вантус уже писал), что буква "г" в украинском обозначает фрикативный звук, который можно назвать звонким "х". Русский звук "х" - глухой, а если произнести "х" звонко, то получится то, что в украинском обозначают буквой "г".
P.S. Поэтому написанное на украинском "Дгарма" звучит примерно так, как русское "Дхарма", только если бы "х" было звонким, а не глухим.

----------

Styeba (10.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Rushny

> Просто интересно: так же транслитите и _сандха_, и _Брахма_, и _скандха_, и т.п.?


Нудьгу наганяєте такими запитаннями  :Frown: 
Всі ці правила транслітерації є у відповідних довідниках і давно продискутовані, в т. ч. і на цьому форумі. Ані я, ані перекладачі опублікованих текстів нічого нового не видумали.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нудьгу наганяєте такими запитаннями 
> Всі ці правила транслітерації є у відповідних довідниках і давно продискутовані, в т. ч. і на цьому форумі. Ані я, ані перекладачі опублікованих текстів нічого нового не видумали.


Щиро звиняйте, шановний Rushny...
Чому б не вiдкинути нудьгу и щиро не вiдповiсти на саме питання: як ... ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А ці переклади покликані полегшити практику саме україномовним, яким так практикувати легше.


Якщо перекладаєте саме для волоцюг, хай буде, як є. И хай йому (i усiм рештим) грець! : )

----------


## Нико

> А вы думаете, что запись на русском "Дхарма" лучше передает звучание санскритского слова, чем запись на украинском "Дгарма"? На мой взгляд неочевидно, я правда попробовал на пали. Вот например, обратите внимание на произношение слова Будда: http://forestmeditation.com/audio/fi...bbabhagana.mp3
> На всякий случай для вас,  Нико, _еще раз повторю_ (Вантус уже писал), что буква "г" в украинском обозначает фрикативный звук, который можно назвать звонким "х". Русский звук "х" - глухой, а если произнести "х" звонко, то получится то, что в украинском обозначают буквой "г".
> P.S. Поэтому написанное на украинском "Дгарма" звучит примерно так, как русское "Дхарма", только если бы "х" было звонким, а не глухим.


Да, я в курсе украинской речи, благо в Харькове бывала. Для перевода учений. "Кто нахарькив? Я на Харькив"! И про "х" звонкое и "глухое" знаю тоже. Непривычно звучит для русского уха, но что поделать-то.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, я в курсе украинской речи, благо в Харькове бывала.


Ещё году в 75-м прошлого века сидели в общаге, готовились к КВН. И, как обычно у студентов, зашло, наконец, о... пиве. : )
Рядом с институтом было несколько пивных точек, в т.ч. -- рабочая столовая, где пиво было самым вкусным, особенно в сочетании с очень качественной тамошней кухней...
Во мнении по этому поводу мы все, иногородние студенты, сошлись.
Там же присутствовал и один коренной харьковчанин, который в обсуждении этих важных вопросов не участвовал, но, когда разговор о пивах и кухнях закончился, авторитетно заявил: "*Да, я тоже один раз кушал в рабочей столовой!*". : )

----------


## Нико

> Ещё году в 75-м прошлого века сидели в общаге, готовились к КВН. И, как обычно у студентов, зашло о... пиве. : )
> Рядом с институтом было несколько пивных точек, в т.ч. -- рабочая столовая, где пиво было самым вкусным, особенно в контексте очень качественной тамошней кухни...
> Во мнении по этому поводу мы все, иногородние студенты, сошлись.
> Там же присутствовал и один коренной харьковчанин, который в обсуждении этих важных вопросов не участвовал, но, когда разговор о пивах и кухнях закончился, авторитетно заявил: "*Да, я тоже один раз кушал в рабочей столовой!*". : )


Не бередите душу. Харьковское вишнёвое сало!!!!!

----------


## Кунсанг

Столовая вроде как едальня звучит на украинском, а туалет так вообще прикольно. Прямо и точно.

----------


## Rushny

> Столовая вроде как едальня звучит на украинском, а туалет так вообще прикольно. Прямо и точно.


Вы заблуждаетесь. Все эти слова НА УКРАИНСКОМ ЯЗЫКЕ звучат совсем не так.

----------

Styeba (10.02.2013), Кунсанг (15.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Rushny

> Щиро звиняйте, шановний Rushny...
> Чому б не вiдкинути нудьгу и щиро не вiдповiсти на саме питання: як ... ?


Ок, відкидаю. З милосердя до всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари  :Smilie: 

http://www.aurobindo.ru/workings/mat...02/grammar.htm

Див. параграф 4 від слів: "Придыхательные отличаются от непридыхательных..."

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы заблуждаетесь. Все эти слова НА УКРАИНСКОМ ЯЗЫКЕ звучат совсем не так.


Не знаю, дядька ездил в Украину и рассказывал что такие вывески висели в начале 80-х

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Див. параграф 4 від слів: "Придыхательные отличаются от непридыхательных..."


А почему панове пишут санкха, а не санґга?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ок, відкидаю. З милосердя до всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари 
> 
> http://www.aurobindo.ru/workings/mat...02/grammar.htm
> 
> Див. параграф 4 від слів: "Придыхательные отличаются от непридыхательных..."


В мене у самого (i на сайтi -- теж: див. тут роздiл "Санскрит") здавна є цей нарис Залiзняка, роспiзнатий.
Та питав же не про те, як воно взагалi...
Але -- згоден: хай воно й цьому грець, аби було щастє й волоцюгам, а не тільки шукачам та послідовникам!.. : )

----------


## Rushny

> А почему панове пишут санкха, а не санґга?


Мабуть, - тому що!  :Smilie: 

А взагалі, питання дискусійне, бо якійсь єдиний стандарт, ясна річ, ще далеко не вироблений. 
Якщо самі щось перекладаєте - поділіться милосердно цим доробком. 
Буде про ще поговорити предметно, а не взагалі.

----------


## Rushny

> Не знаю, дядька ездил в Украину и рассказывал что такие вывески висели в начале 80-х


Зато я совершенно точно знаю.
А в начале 80-х могло висеть и не такое. 
За времена советской власти язык покалечили очень сильно. 
Из одного только алфавита было изъято несколько букв.

----------

Кунсанг (15.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> За времена советской власти язык покалечили очень сильно. 
> Из одного только алфавита было изъято несколько букв.


Це ваша фантазія.



> Не знаю, дядька ездил в Украину и рассказывал что такие вывески висели в начале 80-х


Не знаю, где можно такие вывески найти. При некотором желании можно услышать "їдальня". Относительно уборной можно услышать "вбиральня", но у меня лично это слово ассоциируется более с местом, где одеваются ("вбираються"), чем собственно с нужником.

----------

Карло (07.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Rushny

> Це ваша фантазія.


На жаль, ні...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зато я совершенно точно знаю.
> А в начале 80-х могло висеть и не такое.


Так що зараз пишуть завмiст "їдальня" або "клозет/туалет"?

----------


## Вантус

Мне вообще не нравится словосочетание "жива істота" и подобные. Почему нельзя использовать слово "створіння", я ведь даже не помню, чтоб при мне кто-то употреблял слово "істота", а тем более - в смысле чего-то живого.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (15.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Взагалі, треба намагатися, щоб зберегти національну самосвідомість жителів України як самих справжніх, споконвічних руських, в противагу отатаренному населенню Росії. І переклади треба робити, підбираючи відповідні слова.

----------


## Вантус

Еще мне не нравится "шляхетний" в значении "благородный". Лучше уж "знатний" или "благородний".

----------


## Rushny

> Мне вообще не нравится словосочетание "жива істота" и подобные. Почему нельзя использовать слово "створіння", я ведь даже не помню, чтоб при мне кто-то употреблял слово "істота", а тем более - в смысле чего-то живого.


Створіння - суть створене. Але ж ким, чи чим?
Слово ж "істота" є цілком відповідним на означення санскритського терміну "саттва".
Тут я б не відкидав того, що ви сприймаєте українську мову крізь уявлення про її подібність до російської. І будь-які невідповідності цій ідеї викликають ідіосинкразію. 
Та нема на це ради - це таки ДУЖЕ різні мови.
До того ж, українська мова вимагає добирання точного слова на означення того чи іншого поняття, і не терпить жодних "подразумеваний", так широко вживаних в мові російській. 
Тому ця ваша пропозиція, на жаль, невдала. 




> Взагалі, треба намагатися, щоб зберегти національну самосвідомість жителів України як самих справжніх, споконвічних руських, в противагу отатаренному населенню Росії. І переклади треба робити, підбираючи відповідні слова.


Підбирати відповідні слова і справді необхідно. 
А щодо "в противагу отатаренному населенню Росії", то це,  ІМХО, хибна ідея. 
Я не є знавцем "отатарених" народів і не готовий лізти на барикади "щоб зберегти національну самосвідомість жителів України як самих справжніх, споконвічних руських".
Мета опублікованих вище перекладів ваджраянських практик не протиставлення когось комусь, а надання можливості україномовним йогінам практикувати рідною мовою. 
І все!




> Еще мне не нравится "шляхетний" в значении "благородный". Лучше уж "знатний" или "благородний".


Поясність, б.л. чим ці слова кращі? 
Адже слово "шляхетний" несе в собі зміст  і слова "знатний", і слова "благородний" водночас. 
Якщо ви знову почнете торочити про полонізми, то я вас дуже прошу, не варто намагатись викинути століття спільного існування теперішньої Польщі та теперішньої України у складі однієї польсько-литовської держави. А що цього факту заперечити неможливо, то й мовні взаємовпливи та аналоги є цілком природніми.
І ця їхня природність вже _остаточно доведена_ українськими мовознавцями.

Але мені подобаються ваші спроби порушити фахову та предметну дискусію.
Ваші зауваги змушують переосмислювати тексти і поняття.
Це - добре.  :Smilie:

----------

Styeba (10.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Створіння - суть створене. Але ж ким, чи чим?
> Слово ж "істота" є цілком відповідним на означення санскритського терміну "саттва".


Я сам думав про це весь день. Мені і по-російськи "живые существа" не подобається і тибетський "sems can" воно також не передає. Я б і по-російськи переклав би "все твари" коли б "тварь" не мало лайливого відтінку.

Створені - значить складаються з частин, дгарм, у Васубандгу "складене" і "вироблене" - синоніми. А Будди не складаються, не створені з дхарм, не є "sems can". Не думайте, що я просто сказав аби сказати.

----------

Alex (16.12.2012), Ондрий (16.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

А польсько-литовська унія принесла незліченні біди руським людям і не варто воспрініать її сумнівну спадщину. Будь би це інший форум, я міг би багато на цю тему писати. В кінці-кінців, навіть багатолітнє принизливе рабство у Москви - породження цієї унії.

----------


## Вантус

Iще я против  транслітерациі складів "hum" чи "hri" як "гум" чи "гри". "Дгарма" - це правильно, але я сьогодні багато разів сказав "город" і "хум", і мені здається, що звуки різні. *Ондрий*, наприклад, знає, як я вимовляю "город", так що дорікати мене в тому, що у мене російське "г" не слід.

Кстати, забавы ради сообщу, что родное мне произношение - это не "мені" и не "мне", а "мене", отчего в школе даже посмеивались чуток. Когда писал это сообщение, задумался о том, как написать "мне" по-украински и вспомнил это.

----------


## Вантус

> А що цього факту заперечити неможливо, то й мовні взаємовпливи та аналоги є цілком природніми.
> І ця їхня природність вже _остаточно доведена_ українськими мовознавцями.


Я прочитал этих "филологов" и могу сказать, что большего бреда я не видал. Этим "филологам" стоило пройтись пешком от Лисок до Киева и они увидели бы, что русский переходит в украинский абсолютно плавно, без разрывов (главное, обойти мимо Донбасса, потому как там говорят по-русски, но это случайность). Думаю, что эти "филологи" выполняют заказ европейских фашистов, желающих разорвать единый народ с двумя литературными языками на основе разных диалектов. Какая-нибудь "чалдонская поговорка" еще сильнее отлична от литературного русского, чем украинский, что ж теперь, чалдоны - отдельный народ? Если бы литературный русский создавали бы не немцы на базе среднерусских говоров, а русские на основе южнорусского наречия - поверьте, на украинский было бы похоже гораздо больше. И полногласие бы всюду присутствовало, и глаголы бы также изменялись, и "с" б в "з" массово переходило, и слова были бы те ж самые. Мне, может быть, самому весьма неприятно, что приходится разговаривать не на природном, а на изобретенном немцами языке с обширными вкраплениями древнеболгарского, но уже обвыкся.

----------

Карло (07.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Вот был у меня ныне покойный знакомый, очень хороший человек, с Кантемировки родом. Получал он как-то украинский паспорт и долго ругался о том, что его фамилия в результате была изуродована - бюрократы-"филологи" решили, что она должна писаться через "и", а не через "i", как раз из абсурдных националистических соображений - чтоб на русскую не походила. Жаль, так и помер, не успел уехать, хороший был очень человек, мы с ним как-то разговаривали, он все надеялся, что ему надбавку за преподавание на украинском назначат, у него украинский был, в Украине такого не всюду услышишь.

----------


## Мантис

да... и насчет  "филологов"   я тогда в клинике рботал. Как раз приняли 6 редакцию украинского языка. Пришла выписка  касающаяся медицины.. прочитали и даж не знали, плакать или смеятся... Акушерка - пупоризка, гинеколог - пихозаглядач... ну остальные менее смешные замены было. Тогдашний министр здравоохранения Полищук  этих  "филологов" прямым текстом нах послал ( по русски)

----------

Ридонлиев (10.10.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Геть польську мову, хай живе руська, слобожанська мова, яку ляхофіли третирують як суржик! Я вірю, що саме на неї, а не на скаліченую еврофашистами державну мову, будуть перекладати тексти Дгарми!

----------


## Мантис

насильственная "эволюция" украинской мовы ни к чему хорошему не приведет.. к тому же очень агрессивно насждаемый
Был у меня такой случай, вышел с магазина, а там на выходе кафешка, купил кофе, сижу пью.  Смотрю, идут два пухленьких мужика, в черных футболках, руки рстопырили аля качёк.. на футболках написнно "вчите бля нашу мову"     как ток подошли ко мне поближе, я тут же ляпнул- слышь индейцы, бля-русское слово.
Они остановились и начали меня взглядом буровить(наверное какой то идиёт им сказал что у них испепляющий взгляд) .. правда глазки быстро отвели, что то сказать не нашлись, нахамить не осмелились... потоптались секунд 5 и почапали дальше, правда трапецевидные мышцы у них удивительным образом сдулись, и ручонки как то опустились вдоль туловища)))
Когда власть "узаконила" на Украине русский язык, вот такие фанатики агрессивные, устраивали всякие митинги, акции протеста и даже голодовки....

----------

Ридонлиев (10.10.2014)

----------


## Rushny

> (главное, обойти мимо Донбасса, потому как там говорят по-русски, но это случайность)


Ну, вот я например, из Донецка. И прожил там больше половины своей жизни.
И чё? 
Мой дед по-русски не говорил. Не было необходимости. 
Прадед и вовсе не понимал этот язык. Он его вообще не слышал. 
Да и я сам отлично помню 60-е годы, когда в городе украинский еще был на равных с русским. Это еще до того, как Брежневу в ЦК КПУ пообещали, что через 10 лет Киев заговорит по русски и началась тотальная русификация и закрытие украинских школ. Мне вот тоже пришлось ходить в русскоязычную школу. Все наши были скоропостижно закрыты. 
Так что не надо передергивать! 
Все намного сложнее чем нам с вами кажется.

----------

Styeba (10.02.2013), Ассаджи (31.10.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> А польсько-литовська унія принесла незліченні біди руським людям і не варто воспрініать її сумнівну спадщину. Будь би це інший форум, я міг би багато на цю тему писати. В кінці-кінців, навіть багатолітнє принизливе рабство у Москви - породження цієї унії.


Тут теж все набагато складніше. 
Я би так поставив питання: з якого дива всі ці катастрофи посипалися на Україну останніми століттями? Яка така карма те все спричинила? 
Участь в міжнародній работоргівлі часів Київської Русі?
Застосування бойової магії дружинами київських князів проти сусідніх держав (Візантії, нпр.)?
Що стало ПРИЧИНАМИ всіх нещасть?
Чого це ми цілий час розглядаємося навсебіч, і не бачимо того, що під носом?
В мене відповідей нема. Але намагаюсь дивитися на це  з т. з. Вчення Будди.
Це корисно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Чувствую некоторую буддийскую дискриминацию.... :Big Grin: 

Только не пойму - если большинство дхрамических украинских братьев прекрасно говорят по-русски, в чем тут прикол - делать практики на украинском? Чтоб миссионерствовать?

И вообще - какая разница, кто человек по национальности? Лишь бы Дхарму практиковал на том языке, которые ему наиболее понятен. 

И тут, вроде, до сих пор был *русскоязычный форум*, пусть даже украинский раздел?  Тогда уж будьте любезны подстрочный перевод для русскоязычных. И нечего обижаться. А так -половина темы вырезана - вторая нечитабельна для русских. А мы - тоже равноправные члены форума.

Или тогда уж открою раздел на БФ "Италия" и буду писать практики и писать посты на итальянском.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (16.12.2012), Кузьмич (16.12.2012)

----------


## Alex

Прикол в том, что — сюрприз! — для очень многих людей, в том числе лично мне знакомых, украинский язык является родным, несмотря на свободное владение русским.
Если, кроме вас, на форуме найдется еще хотя бы один человек, свободно владеющий итальянским, вполне оправданным будет наличие итальянского раздела с итальянским языком.
А что вас, собственно, так оскорбляет? Люди тут обсуждают вопросы перевода на украинский язык, а не просто чатятся на отвлеченные темы.

----------

Rushny (17.12.2012), Styeba (10.02.2013), Аминадав (20.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.10.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## sergey

> И тут, вроде, до сих пор был русскоязычный форум, пусть даже украинский раздел?


Правила (выделил курсивом):



> 3.6. Языком общения на форуме является русский язык. _Исключение составляют форумы "Буддизм в странах"._


Тут просто тему зафлудили. Тема конкретная - перевод. А пообсуждать, зачем украинцам использовать украинский язык (немцам - немецкий, итальянцам - итальянский ...), можно ведь и в другой теме. :Smilie:

----------

Rushny (17.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Только не пойму - если большинство дхрамических украинских братьев прекрасно говорят по-русски, в чем тут прикол - делать практики на украинском? Чтоб миссионерствовать?


Ну вот я говорю на английском. Что ж, мне теперь надо пользоваться английскими садханами? Это очень хорошо и правильно, что переводят на украинский язык. Плохо то, что в украинский язык всякие посторонние вкрапления делают и это не тот украинский язык, который родной для многих. Ну так и официальный русский не более родной, я вот вынужден был в детстве переучиваться.

Вообще, *Rushny* - молодец, потому как если все будет продолжаться как продолжается, украинский язык просто совсем исчезнет. А то хоть в каком-то виде сохранится, пусть и не в том, в каком мне бы хотелось.

----------

Rushny (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну вот я говорю на английском. Что ж, мне теперь надо пользоваться английскими садханами?


Вай нот? Если так лучше для практики и полезнее?Я много лет пользуюсь Ламой Чодпой в итальянском подстрочном переводе, сделанным учеником ламы Сопы с английского. Считаю, что он значительно лучше тех русских вариантов, с которыми сталкивалась. 



> Вообще, *Rushny* - молодец, потому как если все будет продолжаться как продолжается, украинский язык просто совсем исчезнет. А то хоть в каком-то виде сохранится, пусть и не в том, в каком мне бы хотелось.


Вы меня уж простите - он, конечно, молодец. Но, наверно, в самсаре многое исчезает в силу непостоянства, и иногда бороться с этим просто невозможно. Хотя я только "за" за то, чтобы Дхарма сохранялась и распространялась на ВСЕХ языках - в наилучших по смыслу переводах и как полезнее каждому конкретному существу. 

Но мне кажется также корректным - так меня учили с детства - говорить в присутствии людей на доступном им языке. Так что чувствую себя слегка обделенной, что не могу читать эту тему по причине невладения украинским. Хоть бы написали ниже перевод. Для нас, неукраинцев.

Кстати, любопытно, а есть ли хорошие устные переводчики с тибетского на украинский? А то, насколько слышала, в Киеве лам переводят на русский.

----------


## Rushny

> в Киеве лам переводят на русский.


Как правило, к сожалению.
Но не всегда  :Smilie: 
Переводчики уже есть, но они еще сидят в ритритах и учатся в шедрах.

----------

Содпа Т (17.12.2012)

----------


## Rushny

> Вообще, *Rushny* - молодец



Вантус, не преувеличивайте. Я же только публикую, а не перевожу.
Авторами уже размещенных здесь переводов являются:



> Олена Дечен Чедрон та Олександер Єше Джунґне


Есть и другие переводчики.
Вот немного позже, когда шовинисты всласть набушуются, выложу два разных перевода одного и того же дзогченовского текста - для из сравнительного анализа и ПЛОДОТВОРНОЙ дискуссии!

----------

Содпа Т (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Когда б вы переводили тексты сарма, то я мог бы помочь гораздо лучше, ибо ньингмапинская терминология мне мало знакома. Если вы следуете линии, где есть в большом количестве и ньингма, и сарма (например, дрикунг кагью), то выложите именно сармапинские тексты, тогда я мог бы действительно полноценно помочь.

----------

Rushny (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.12.2012)

----------


## Rushny

Ритуал офіри духмяного диму з циклу Туґдруб Барче Кунсел "Сердечна сутність Ґуру, що усуває всі перешкоди", відтепер можна практикувати українською 

(див. файл "bsangs mchod_ukr.pdf" у додатку, або за *посиланням*)


*
 Виконуйте це щоденно, а надто перед початком важливої справи, духовної чи мирської…

… І все найкраще й сприятливе здійсниться.*



Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом для більш досконалих перекладів текстів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (20.01.2013), Мария Дролма (26.05.2015), Пема Ванчук (17.01.2013)

----------


## Тарасов

Скажіть, а десь можна придбати збірник з цими практиками?

----------

Содпа Т (23.01.2013)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Маю питання. А чи пролунає тут заклик до спілкування на цьому сайті завжди рідною мовою? )))

Що до дхама-текстів, маю пропозицію зібрати усі тексти до купи та викласти їх до вільного доступу. 
Можна це зробити і на нашому сайті: www.stupa.kh.ua
Що до моєї пропозиції - пишіть будь ласка за адресою sport-press@ukr.net
Дякую.

----------

Rushny (20.01.2013), Styeba (25.02.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Скажіть, а десь можна придбати збірник з цими практиками?


Наскільки мені відомо, ці переклади ще не виходили друком

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (24.01.2013)

----------


## Rushny

Подарунок до Лосару всім українським практикам 
від учня Ґарчена  рінпоче – Ярослава Литовченка:

*Молитва будди Самантабгадри (Кунзанґ мöнлам)* 
з дев’ятого розділу дзоґченівських вчень Ґонґпи Занґтала 
циклу Північних терма, які відкрив та розшифрував тертон Ріґдзін Ґодем 
відтепер доступна для практики *українською мовою* 




> _Візуалізуйте Самантабгадру 
> В час темряви на сонці або місяці,
> В час землетрусу, коли земля рокоче, 
> У дні сонцестояння і на Новий Рік._


Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом до більш досконалих українських перекладів текстів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (10.02.2013), Содпа Т (13.02.2013)

----------


## Rushny

*Молитва про перенародження в Сукхаваті* _(тіб. - Девачен, країна будди Амітабги)_ 
відтепер доступна для практики українською мовою 




Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом для більш досконалих перекладів текстів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Styeba (25.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2013)

----------


## Rushny

Сьогодні, на 10-й місячний день, добра нагода викласти переклад ще одного тексту Падмасамбгави:


*            Барчей Ламсел*
*Звернення до Ґуру Рінпоче, що усуває всі перешкоди

BARCHAD LAMSEL_UKR.pdf


*Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом для більш досконалих перекладів текстів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Ашвария (14.10.2013), Мария Дролма (26.05.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.10.2013), Пангена (14.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Так це ж гарно! Буде ще один переклад: на суржик. : )


дужэ цэ пановэ прыкро выходить что суржик щонайдали зазнае ущэмлэння не добрэ цэ на ньому ж люди спилкуються и тому його тэж трэба вважаты мовою а инакше выходыть люта нэповага до гарных людэй а воны так щэ з дытынства розмовляють и тому йим вчэння кращэ на суржыку вывчаты

----------

Мария Дролма (04.01.2015)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> на благо всіх стражденних *волоцюг* самсари!


хм... не скажу за все области Файнойи Украйны.. но точно знаю в некоторых волостях это слово имеет пренебрежительно-ругательный оттенок..

----------

Мария Дролма (04.01.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Но мне кажется также корректным - так меня учили с детства - говорить в присутствии людей на доступном им языке. Так что чувствую себя слегка обделенной, что не могу читать эту тему по причине невладения украинским. Хоть бы написали ниже перевод. Для нас, неукраинцев.
> 
> .


Ой, Пема  :Smilie:  я вас умоляю  :Wink:  понять о чём тут говорят проще простого, нужно только _чуточку_ интереса, _чуточку искреннего_ интереса  :Wink:

----------

Rushny (15.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> хм... не скажу за все области Файнойи Украйны.. но точно знаю в некоторых волостях это слово имеет пренебрежительно-ругательный оттенок..


Ви маєте рацію! 
Вживаючи слово "волоцюга", я користувався зовсім не дослідженнями його розуміння в "некоторых волостях", а нормами української літературної мови. Якщо вже йдеться по російські відповідники, то ними можуть бути слова "скитальцы", "бродяги", і т. ін.

А ось як це слово тлумачать українські академічні словники:

http://r2u.org.ua/s?w=%D0%B2%D0%BE%D...l&highlight=on 

Як бачимо, розмай значень цього, як і багатьох інших українських слів, є достатньо широкий. Тому вибір того чи іншого значення, в тому числі й  "пренебрежительно-ругательный оттенок" зазвичай цілком залежать від мотивації та способу мислення самого оцінювача. 

Та  українська класична літературна мова тим і цікава, що в ній часто одне і те саме слово набуває різних значень, залежно від контексту. 
Відтак, асоціації щодо "некоторых волостей" дещо дивні з огляду на те, що слово "волоцюга" було вжите в дгармічному, а не в географічно-діалектному контексті.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (17.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Мандрiвник - скиталец
Самiтник - отшельник
Безхатченко - бродяга
Волоцюга - хулиган
Звук на придиху Х = придыхательный Х
Ви, на мою думку, недоцільно всюди замінили на Г, тому що такий звук так само є в санскриті окрім Ґ. Приклад: ґукхья, бхагават, бхарґо, дхімагі (з пам'яті). Тут цей звук не вимовляється, а видихається без сили голосових зв'язок, вільно. Хто не знайомий з термінологією, може бути введений в оману. Для практиків, звичайно, це особливо не заваджає, але читається важче.

----------

Ассаджи (31.10.2013), Мария Дролма (04.01.2015)

----------


## Rushny

> Мандрiвник - скиталец
> Самiтник - отшельник
> Безхатченко - бродяга
> Волоцюга - хулиган


Про це вже було в №93 цієї теми. Але на всяк випадок, ще раз подаю згадане слово в тлумаченні АКАДЕМІЧНИХ словників української мови:
http://r2u.org.ua/s?w=%D0%B2%D0%BE%D...l&highlight=on





> Ви, на мою думку, недоцільно всюди замінили на Г, тому що такий звук так само є в санскриті окрім Ґ.


Про це вже було в №№ 45 та 52 в цій темі.
Більше аргументів можна знайти в дискусії, що палахкотіла на БФ ще навесні 2099 року:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17352

Зазвичай вся критика такої транслітерації санскриту зводиться до нарікань на те, що воно якось незвично... 
Та якщо ми справді буддисти, а не просто ними прикидаємося, то саме наші звичні тенденції і є нашими ворогами й знаряддями Мари. 
То чого ж ми маємо цим звичкам підлягати?

----------


## Ашвария

> Про це вже було в №93 цієї теми. Але на всяк випадок, ще раз подаю згадане слово в тлумаченні АКАДЕМІЧНИХ словників української мови:
> http://r2u.org.ua/s?w=%D0%B2%D0%BE%D...l&highlight=on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Про це вже було в №№ 45 та 52 в цій темі.
> Більше аргументів можна знайти в дискусії, що палахкотіла на БФ ще навесні 2099 року:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17352
> ...


Дякую Вам за пояснення.
Не сподівалася, що це викличе аж таку хвилю недоцільної полеміки. Тепер в разі чого користуватимусь особистим листуванням.
У будь–якому випадку використання Вашої книги потребує твердих базових знань або попередньої присутності в Дацані.
Хоча, практично, санскритське мовлення дається українцям, особливо західним, набагато легше ніж росіянам, це беззаперечний факт, пов'язаний з особливостями вимови. Тому, певно, і виникло стільки шуму. Вже не говорячи про бойківчан, котрі у себе вдома в горах спілкуються з непальським акцентом  :Smilie: 
Спасибі Вам – і хай щастить!

----------


## Rushny

> У будь–якому випадку використання Вашої книги потребує твердих базових знань або попередньої присутності в Дацані.


Ці тексти не мої. Я їх тільки публікую і попередньо перевіряю своєю практикою на прохання перекладачів.
А підготовка - так, вона потрібна. Це ж таки тантричні тексти, хоч я і публікую тільки ті з них, які дозволені для широкого розповсюдження. Лами кажуть, що їх навіть можна починати практикувати самотужки, але із прагненням в подальшому отримати усну передачу та інші посвяти. 
Але, мабуть, ви маєте рацію - треба буде перекласти якісь коментарі на ці практики, щоби було легше до них підступатися.  




> Хоча, практично, санскритське мовлення дається українцям, особливо західним, набагато легше ніж росіянам, це беззаперечний факт, пов'язаний з особливостями вимови. Тому, певно, і виникло стільки шуму. Вже не говорячи про бойківчан, котрі у себе вдома в горах спілкуються з непальським акцентом


Ой, не кажіть про це росіянам. 
Розіпнуть!  :Smilie: )




> Спасибі Вам – і хай щастить!


І вам щастя і причин для щастя.
Як казав Кобзар: "Практикуймо - поборемо!"  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (18.10.2013)

----------


## Vega

> Ці тексти не мої. Я їх тільки публікую і попередньо перевіряю своєю практикою на прохання перекладачів.
> А підготовка - так, вона потрібна. Це ж таки тантричні тексти, хоч я і публікую тільки ті з них, які дозволені для широкого розповсюдження. Лами кажуть, що їх навіть можна починати практикувати самотужки, але із прагненням в подальшому отримати усну передачу та інші посвяти. 
> Але, мабуть, ви маєте рацію - треба буде перекласти якісь коментарі на ці практики, щоби було легше до них підступатися.  
> 
> 
> 
> Ой, не кажіть про це росіянам. 
> Розіпнуть! )
> 
> ...


и всё пропало опосля кобзаря...
все переводы не имеют смысла.....

----------


## Вантус

> Хоча, практично, санскритське мовлення дається українцям, особливо західним, набагато легше ніж росіянам, це беззаперечний факт, пов'язаний з особливостями вимови. Тому, певно, і виникло стільки шуму.


Як же ці західні українці втомлюють! То свою мову всім нав'язують, то тепер вже на санскріті говорять! От візьму і теж буду на зло всім москалям і західним українцям перекладати книжки на правильну українську мову!
І взагалі буду писати на БФ тільки українською, російської орфографією, бо не знаю української.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (31.10.2013), Мария Дролма (04.01.2015)

----------


## Вантус

*Rushny* може, вважає мене жорстоким шовіністом, але ці його переклади - шлях в нікуда. Іменно через намагання загнати живу мову в прокрустове ложе словників часів УНР на Україні все менше україномовних. Мені дуже сумно, душа прямо болить, що через політику спотворюють мову. Перекладайте на українську, яка побутує у нас в області і вам всі скажуть спасибо, але ви перекладаєте на мертву, штучну мову націоналістів! Навіщо ви робите внесок у справу викорінення української мови, в перетворення її в уділ фріків ? Що ви робите, люди, опам'ятайтеся! Ви знищуєте нашу мову під виглядом " академічності " і " літературності "!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (31.10.2013), Вова Л. (01.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.10.2013), Мария Дролма (04.01.2015)

----------


## Anthony

Шановні брати слов'яни.
Ну пошкодуйте братній російський погляд на ці письмена.

Я як Пема, відчуваю себе обділеним. Не можу з першого разу зрозуміти, про що тут написано. Адже форум у зоні "ру".
Об'єднуючі речі потрібно шукати, а не що розділяють.
Навіщо нам - братам слов'янам підкреслювати один перед одним націоналізм?



P.S.
Довгих років і багато щастя братській Україні.
Великих врожаїв хліба, достатку і повні столи сала і горілки.
Так вкорениться Дгарма на вашій славній землі.

----------


## sergey

Anthony, этот раздел (Буддизм в странах), изначально подразумевал, что здесь можно писать не на русском.



> 3.6. Языком общения на форуме является русский язык. Исключение составляют форумы "Буддизм в странах".

----------

Rushny (01.11.2013), Антон Соносон (20.07.2014), Ассаджи (31.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> *Rushny* може, вважає мене жорстоким шовіністом, але ці його переклади - шлях в нікуда. Іменно через намагання загнати живу мову в прокрустове ложе словників часів УНР на Україні все менше україномовних. Мені дуже сумно, душа прямо болить, що через політику спотворюють мову. Перекладайте на українську, яка побутує у нас в області і вам всі скажуть спасибо, але ви перекладаєте на мертву, штучну мову націоналістів! Навіщо ви робите внесок у справу викорінення української мови, в перетворення її в уділ фріків ? Що ви робите, люди, опам'ятайтеся! Ви знищуєте нашу мову під виглядом " академічності " і " літературності "!


а я нэ згодэн  :Smilie:  чйому цэ вы вважайетэ що иснування у не-розмовному вигляди цэ для мовы одразу-ж смэрть? дужэ супэрэчлыва думка  :Wink:  для багатьйёх мов така доля цэ зовсим нэ смэрть, а навпакы атжэ це швыдшэ новэ жыття й ознака высокойи повагы и прыкладив достатньйо пан и сам йих знайе и добрэ памьятайе

----------

Rushny (01.11.2013), Ашвария (31.10.2013)

----------


## Rushny

Искренне желаю всем, у кого что-то там болит и т. д. воспользоваться мудрым анекдотом о беспокоящем Петьку Гондурасе. В ответ Чапаев ему авторитетно посоветовал: "А ты его не чеши и все пройдет".

Напоминаю, что эта ветка - для тех, кто практикует на украинском. И если вы буддист - вам положено радоваться, что Дхарма нашего Высшего Учителя звучит и распространяется на еще одном языке. даже если этот язык вам непонятен. 

Всем остальным - до свиданья и больших успехов в практике на каком угодно языке. 

P. S. Я в последний раз проявляю сострадание к желающим побазарить на отвлеченные от Дхармы темы. 
В дальнейшем буду опять просить модератора применять к ним соответствующие правила БФ безо всяких исключений.

----------

Aliona (01.11.2013), Говинда (01.11.2013)

----------


## YanaYa

> Ой, не кажіть про це росіянам. 
> Розіпнуть! )


Rushny, не лякайте ви так россіанами, вони не усі такі жахливi  :Smilie: ) 
А.П'ятигорський казав, що найближчою до санскритської з усiх європейських мов є лiтовська.

перепрошую за помилки

----------


## Вова Л.

> Rushny, не лякайте ви так россіанами, вони не усі такі жахливi ) 
> А.П'ятигорський казав, що найближчою до санскритської з усiх європейських мов є лiтовська.
> 
> перепрошую за помилки


Литовский из всех европейских языков считается наиболее близким к праиндоевропейскому, видимо на этом основан вывод Пятигорского. Хотя, учитывая, что он любил повторять, что русский - это диалект санскрита, вряд ли стоит прислушиваться к его мнению в этом вопросе.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> А.П'ятигорський казав, що найближчою до санскритської з усiх європейських мов є лiтовська.


Натомість європейські лінґвісти ще від ХІХ століття помічають, що в литовській мові лишилося найбільше КОРЕНІВ санскритських слів. 
Сама ж ця мова з т. з. синтаксису та фонетики багато в чому відмінна від ведичного, класичного й буддійського санскритів




> перепрошую за помилки


Нема за що. У вашому тексті їх нема :Smilie:

----------

YanaYa (01.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Я як Пема, відчуваю себе обділеним. Не можу з першого разу зрозуміти, про що тут написано. Адже форум у зоні "ру"


ИМХО, у вас, как и у всех, кто сюда забрел СЛУЧАЙНО, есть целых три варианта:

1. Попробовать все понять не с первого, а со второго, третьего и т . д. раза

2. Понять, что эта ветка не для вас и что вам здесь вообще ничего понимать и не надо, после чего спокойно продолжить серфинг по другим разделам БФ 

3. А если интерес вас все-таки гложет и вы готовы на все, чтобы расшифровать непонятное - нужно открыть в новом окне ссылку : http://translate.google.com.ua/#uk/ru/

----------


## Вова Л.

> Натомість європейські лінґвісти ще від ХІХ століття помічають, що в литовській мові лишилося найбільше КОРЕНІВ санскритських слів.


Как там могли "остаться" корни санскритский слов, если литовский от санскрита не происходил? Там могли остаться корни праиндоевропейского, которые также могли присутствовать в санскрите.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Как там могли "остаться" корни санскритский слов, если литовский от санскрита не происходил? Там могли остаться корни праиндоевропейского, которые также могли присутствовать в санскрите.


А ці корені там не "остались", вони там *залишилися* до нашого часу. Питання хто від кого походив тут не розглядалося і є недоречним. 
А взагалі, ця тема не про походження мов, а про *українські переклади тантричних текстів*. 
Прошу всі лінґвістичні дискусії винести десь на окремі гілки, бо тут це є флудом.

----------


## Rushny

*"Садгана Тари, що миттєво здійснює всі бажання"* 
із циклу нових скарбів великого тертона Чокґ'юра Лінґпи "Ламе Тукдруб Барче Кюнсел" 
(Сердечна сутність ґуру, що усуває всі перешкоди) 
відтепер доступна для практики українською мовою 
GREEN TARA_short_ukr.pdf





В лихі часи, коли щоб вижити
Доводиться всю міць свою збирати, 
Хай нас усіх боронить Арья Тара, 
Яка є скорою на допомогу 
Й могутньою у знищенні нещасть!

Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом до ще досконаліших українських перекладів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Тензин Таши (21.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2014)

----------


## Aliona

> волоцюг самсари!


Перепрошую, чому "волоцюга"?.. Це слово, як на мене, має презирливе значення... Мандрівець,  мандрівничий... Заблуда, навіть - чи не ближче?

----------


## Rushny

> Перепрошую, чому "волоцюга"?.. Це слово, як на мене, має презирливе значення... Мандрівець,  мандрівничий... Заблуда, навіть - чи не ближче?


На це питання вже була розлога відповідь в № 93 цієї теми.

Назагал, намагання пом'якшити й прикрасити наш теперішній стан самсарних волоцюг виникає з причини недостатнього розуміння вад трьох сфер та шести світів цього дуже непривабливого утворення. 
Дуже помічними тут є засадничі попередні практики: аналітичні медитаціі з чотирьох думок, що відвертають ум від самсари

----------


## Rushny

Присвята заслуги, як стверджують деякі вчителі, часами буває більш важливою, ніж основна практика. В творчому доробку Олени Дечен Чьодрон я здибав пречудовий і дуже емоційний переклад присвяти, який вона раніше не хотіла оприлюднювати, бо не пам'ятає автора оригінального тексту. 
Але мені здається, що ці слова та сенс, який вони в собі містять, можуть бути надзвичайно корисними для тих, хто практикує рідною мовою. 
Насолоджуймося! 




> Хай завдяки моїй заслузі
> Істоти всіх світів,
> Які страждають тілом і умом,
> Безмежних щастя й радості досягнуть.
> 
> Хай жодна із істот страждань не терпить,
> Зла не вчиняє і ніколи не хворіє.
> Хай смуток й страх в істотах зникнуть,
> І хай ніхто не зазнає принижень.
> ...


Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом до ще досконаліших українських перекладів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2014)

----------


## Rushny

*Володар лінії Чоклінґ Терсар благословив переклади тантричних текстів українською мовою*




Володар лінії Чоклінґ Терсар, Превелебний Цікей Чоклінґ Рінпоче, який є перенародженням великого тертона Чокґ'юра Лінґпи, в грудні 2014 року, в Катманду (Непал) ласкаво прийняв в дар кілька текстів тантричних практик цієї традиції в українському перекладі, що вийшли друком у Києві. Рінпоче дуже зрадів тому, що Дгарма перекладається ще однією мовою. Він детально розпитував перекладачів про відмінності української абетки й мови від інших слов'янських мов та про технологію перекладацької роботи.  

Крім того, Рінпоче милосердно погодився витлумачити складні фрагменти практик лінії Чоклінґ Терсар, перш за все ті, які містять глибокі вчення Дзоґчену, і переклад яких наразі триває. На завершення авдієнції Його Превелебність з великою прихильністю благословив подальшу роботу з перекладу текстів Дгарми українською мовою. 

Своєю чергою, лама традиції Чоклінґ Терсар, Тензін Занґпо, який є майстром ритуалів монастиря Ка-Нінґ Шедруб Лінґ, люб'язно надав пояснення щодо тибетських термінів, імен та назв місцевостей, а також інших деталей ритуальних текстів цієї традиції. Він також прокоментував деякі неясні місця, що значно прискорить роботу над перекладами. 

Перекладачі вдячні двом бодгісатвам – Тетяні Півень та Євгену Бузятову, без милосердної допомоги яких ці плідні зустрічі були би неможливі. 
Поява україномовних тантричних практик з благословіння найвищих лам тибетських традицій, де успішно практикуються глибокі вчення Ваджраяни та Магасандгі (Дзоґчену) автоматично розповсюджує це благословіння на цілу Україну та всіх українців. Всі, хто практикує українською, можуть сподіватися на скору появу нових перекладів.

Хай зростає благо!

----------

Дордже (02.01.2015), Пангена (14.02.2015), Пема Ванчук (02.01.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Ритуал Будди Шак'ямуні "Невичерпна скарбниця благословінь" тепер можна практикувати українською. 
> 
> https://groups.google.com/group/rang...t=4&authuser=0
> 
> Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом для більш досконалих перекладів текстів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!
> Вложение 11347Вложение 11348


Насправді це чудово, що переклади тепер будуть ще й на українській. Але ,будь ласка, поясніть тут значення слова волоцюга. Українська моя рідна мова і я так розумію що волоцюга- це людина без місця проживання що існує за рахунок жебрацтва та крадіжок, вбивст.Хуліган та бандит. Це слово використовується під час сварок. Як можна викорастати таке не зовсім підходяще слово?!

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.01.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

Наскільки ви ручаєтеся що слово волоцюга відповідає точності перекладу. До того ж додаю і слово здибав. Означає зустрів але не дуже ввічливої форми. Мені більше до вподоби нормальна літературна мова. Але не діалекти окремих населених пунктів. Вибачайте на цьому .

----------


## Rushny

> Насправді це чудово, що переклади тепер будуть ще й на українській.


Так, це чудово! 
А надто, якщо взяти до уваги, що не тільки будуть, а вже достатньо давно є! 




> Але ,будь ласка, поясніть тут значення слова волоцюга. Українська моя рідна мова і я так розумію що волоцюга- це людина без місця проживання що існує за рахунок жебрацтва та крадіжок, вбивст.Хуліган та бандит. Це слово використовується під час сварок. Як можна викорастати таке не зовсім підходяще слово?!


Вже відповідав у № 93 цієї теми.





> До того ж додаю і слово здибав. Означає зустрів але не дуже ввічливої форми. Мені більше до вподоби нормальна літературна мова. Але не діалекти окремих населених пунктів. Вибачайте на цьому .


А ви простудіюйте академічні словники і не покладайтеся виключно на свої суб'єктивні сприйняття українських слів. 
Може тоді (о, несподіванка!) взнаєте, що слово "здибав" також є достатньо чемним і достоту літературним  :Smilie:

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Так, це чудово! 
> А надто, якщо взяти до уваги, що не тільки будуть, а вже достатньо давно є! 
> 
> 
> 
> Вже відповідав у № 93 цієї теми.
> 
> 
> Добре. Де  і як знайти цей номер?
> ...


О так ось в чому справа. Ви просто академічний пероеклад робите, не для простих українців?!

----------


## Мария Дролма

На поліссі не використовують такі слова як достоту, простудіюйте та інші слова , що перекочували з польської,угорської , німецької. Тому подібні переклади тугі для розуміння особисто для мене.  вибачайте. І будь ласка, допоможіть знайти тей самий номер 93, на який ви ссилаєтесь.

----------


## Rushny

> Добре. Де і як знайти цей номер?


Зверху справа на синьому тлі кожного посту є його номер. 





> О так ось в чому справа. Ви просто академічний пероеклад робите, не для простих українців?!


1. Навряд чи т. зв. "прості українці" практикують Ваджраяну.

2. Я перекладів не роблю, а лише публікую їх. Про це також вже було повідомлено в попередніх постах. Вам таки варто спочатку перечитати цю тему, перш ніж починати тут дискусії, які вже давно відгрміли.

3.Як учасник деяких студій з вироблення правил перекладу дгармічних і тантричних текстів, я цілком поділяю підхід до них з академічних мовних позицій. А не з позицій поліського чи якогось іншого суржику. 
Українська ЛІТЕРАТУРНА мова, на відміну від суржиків всіх видів, має давні і дуже добре науково обґрунтовані традиції. 
Щиро співчуваю тим, хто цього не знає і знати не хоче

----------

Мария Дролма (04.01.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> *Rushny* може, вважає мене жорстоким шовіністом, але ці його переклади - шлях в нікуда. Іменно через намагання загнати живу мову в прокрустове ложе словників часів УНР на Україні все менше україномовних. Мені дуже сумно, душа прямо болить, що через політику спотворюють мову. Перекладайте на українську, яка побутує у нас в області і вам всі скажуть спасибо, але ви перекладаєте на мертву, штучну мову націоналістів! Навіщо ви робите внесок у справу викорінення української мови, в перетворення її в уділ фріків ? Що ви робите, люди, опам'ятайтеся! Ви знищуєте нашу мову під виглядом " академічності " і " літературності "!


В мене також враження ніби він пише з Канади. Стара діаспора і в нього зовсім віддсутня можливість користуватися українською. Зовсім якось КВАДРАТНО виходить. Переклади не читала. Антивірус блокує. Але знаючи наприклад що перекладав Ярослав Литовченко, впевнена , що переклади абсолютно нормальні. І зрозумілі. 
Українська дуже гарна мова. Зараз я навіть дуже сумую за рідною мовою. Так багато років не розмовляла і навіть не чула. Але такий  чудернацький спосіб використовувати слова як волоцюга...провокують щире обурення.
 До того в практиках бодхісатв: " 34) Груба мова збиває з пантелику й викривлює діяння бодхісатв. Зректися грубої мови - це практика бодхісатв." 
 І хоч би як вельмишавновний пан посилався на те що ці  слова тлумачить академічний словник... Якщо українці кажуть про невідповідність значення то якось дивно  , і хто ж писав цей словник?! 
Я українка пишаюся рідною мовою, але тут ....
Нвіщо писати про українську і використовувати суржик, не хай ї величних І прекрасних Карпат, які я теж дуже люблю до речі.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (26.05.2015), Пема Ванчук (05.01.2015)

----------


## Rushny

> Зовсім якось КВАДРАТНО виходить


То перекладіть щось своїм місцевим суржиком :Smilie:  




> В мене також враження ніби він пише з Канади. Стара діаспора і в нього зовсім віддсутня можливість користуватися українською.


Rushny пише не з Канади, а з України. Він підступно посмів народитися і прожити найбільшу частину свого життя в місті Донецьк, а тепер замешкав у Києві. 




> Мария Дролма;691634]Але знаючи наприклад що перекладав Ярослав Литовченко, впевнена , що переклади абсолютно нормальні. І зрозумілі.


А от Ярослав Литовченко, навпаки, Пише "з Канади" і він є канадійським громадянином   :Smilie: 
Але давайте, нарешті, говорити не про лексику Rushny, а про прекрасні переклади тантричних текстів, які зробив не він, а зовсім інші перекладачі.




> Переклади не читала. Антивірус блокує.


Вack in the USSR: Нє чітал, но асуждаю!




> Українська дуже гарна мова. Зараз я навіть дуже сумую за рідною мовою. Так багато років не розмовляла і навіть не чула. Але такий  чудернацький спосіб використовувати слова як волоцюга...провокують щире обурення.


То може в цьому і причина, що ви мови насправді не знаєте, а окремі слова сприймаєте геть викривлено? Либонь раніше чули тільки ту українську, що була скалічена совком? 

Щодо слова "волоцюга": навіть якщо взяти на віру абсолютно нелітературне, викривлене і невірне тлумачення цього слова Мария Дролма, його значення в контексті Дгарми лишається актуальним. 
І ось чому: 



> волоцюга- це людина без місця проживання що існує за рахунок жебрацтва та крадіжок, вбивст.Хуліган та бандит.


Чи є в нас місце проживання, коли ми невпинно обертаємося в Бгавачакрі (Круговерті самсари)? Це означає, що всі ми насправді безхатченки. Тобто, "без місця проживання".

Чи ми в цій самсарній круговерті не крадемо в природи, живих організмів їхню життєву силу і чи не виживаємо коштом відбирання життя інших істот? Навіть під час дихання ми разом з повітрям поглинаємо і в такий спосіб вбиваємо мільйони крихітних створінь. Це означає - всі ми серійні вбивці. 

Чи ми аж так праведно проживаємо свої реінкарнації, навіть ті, під час яких ми маємо дорогоцінне людське народження? Та ні, зазвичай ми брутальні, нахабні та понад усе прагнемо здобути крихти добробуту й насолод для себе, коханих! А значить всі ми – "хулігани і бандити".  

На це усе, звичайно ж, можна заплющувати очі. Але тоді це означає, що ми навіть не починали практикувати Дгарму Будди…




> І хоч би як вельмишавновний пан посилався на те що ці  слова тлумачить академічний словник... Якщо українці кажуть про невідповідність значення то якось дивно  , і хто ж писав цей словник?!


Якби ви таки зайшли за посиланням, яке міститься в пості №95, то змогли би бачити, що там наведені значення слова "волоцюга" в усіх визнаних лінґвістами словниках української мови - від ХІХ століття і до сьогодні. 
Всі упорядники словників там також вказані.




> До того в практиках бодхісатв: " 34) Груба мова збиває з пантелику й викривлює діяння бодхісатв. Зректися грубої мови - це практика бодхісатв."


Цитата не дотичить до теми дискусії. Вас дратує слово "волоцюга", бо ви не знаєте його справжнього значення. Тобто, причиною роздратування тут є невідання, а не "груба мова".  

В деяких інших подібних випадках люди дратуються, коли звертаються до Дгарми не по духовну практику, а по езотеричний гламур. Але на це нема ради – гламур із Дгармою несумісний. 
Сподіваюся, ви не з таких

----------


## Мария Дролма

Ви щиро відстоюєте свою думку. Можливо так і треба.  Дякую вам за це. Гарно пояснили на цей раз чому саме волоцюги)) Ви непомірно самокритичний.Але я не стану користуватися ним, бо не зможу породжувати в собі співчуття до волоцюг. (Особисто я) Можливо колись стану насправді безстрашним співстравжданням...як ви.
Як на те, що ви з Донецьку.. Гарно поставлений західний діалект. Не буду вступати в зайву полеміку. Все що було на думці вже сказала.
Про володіння мовою. Рідна мова не може бути забутою. Якщо вона рідна звичайно. Спотворена совком?! Добре нехай так.))
Езотеричний гламур?! Треба створити окрему тему на цей рахунок.)) Було б цікаво. Щось нашквалт Мадонни?
А Я. Литовченко зараз хіба не в Індії? Чи вже закінчив навчання?
Вам щиро бажаю успіхів та наснаги, та всім перекладачам. Нехай тексти будуть справжнім цінним перекладом, яким зможуть корисуватися усі без винятку українці.А всі волоцюги постануть в вигляді даків та дакінь. :Wink:

----------

Vidyadhara (06.01.2015)

----------


## Rushny

> Ви щиро відстоюєте свою думку.


Я б сказав, що це наведення аргументів. Моя особиста думка тут нічого не важить і не є важливою 




> Як на те, що ви з Донецьку.. Гарно поставлений західний діалект.


Літературна українська мова, якою до речі писала ваша землячка і велика поліщучка Лариса Петрівна Косач (Леся Українка), не є жодним західним діалектом. Це просто українська мова. 




> А Я. Литовченко зараз хіба не в Індії? Чи вже закінчив навчання?


Якщо ви про його навчання в шедрі, то це не в Індії, а в Непалі. 
Ще вчиться. 
Бачив його перед Новим Роком. Він передав нові переклади, але дозволу на публікацію наразі не дав.  




> Вам щиро бажаю успіхів та наснаги, та всім перекладачам. Нехай тексти будуть справжнім цінним перекладом, яким зможуть корисуватися усі без винятку українці.А всі волоцюги постануть в вигляді даків та дакінь.


Дякую. І переадресовую ваші благі прагнення та подяки всім нашим перекладачам. 
Вони це заслужили!

----------


## Rushny

В Непалі стався жахливий землетрус:

*http://news.yahoo.com/strong-earthqu...als-capital…*

Просимо помолитися за порятунок усіх істот і всіх буддистів.

Зокрема, про наших дорогоцінних вчителів, а також наших ваджрових братів і сестер, що зараз перебувають там: 
Ярослава Литовченко, 
Тетяну Півень, 
Наталку Криволапчук, 
Євгена Танковського

Згідно з настановами вчителів, в таких випадках можуть бути ефективними практики Тари, Ґуру Рінпоче та Амітаюса.
Незабаром тут буде викладена практика Бгайшаджьяґуру (Буди медицини), яка може бути помічною для поранених в цій катастрофі

----------

Дордже (26.04.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.04.2015), Пема Ванчук (25.04.2015)

----------


## Rushny

*Ритуал Бгайшаджьяґуру* (*Будда медицини*)

*З терми ума Раґа Асьї (Карма Чаґме) "Плин вайдурьї", 
циклу "Надзвичайна прикраса простору серця – Небесна Дгарма" 
відтепер доступний для практики українською мовою* 

_(див. вкладений файл pdf внизу)_.






Цей текст практикується і в Каґ'ю, і в Н'їнґмі. Але тут поданий варіант, який більше пасує Н'їнґмі з відповідною передмовою про особливості візуалізації і без молитви до лінії передачі. Проте, його цілком можна практикувати і в стилі Каґ'ю, отримавши відповідні настанови від свого вчителя. 
В своїх письмових рекомендаціях та в усних настановах лами обох орденів рекомендують за необхідності практикувати цей ритуал навіть тим, в кого немає усної передачі (лунґ) чи повної посвяти (ванґ) на цю садгану. Але всі вони одностайно зазначають, що краще все ж таки віднайти можливість отримати повноваження і благословіння на цю практику. 

Хай цей переклад стане поштовхом до ще досконаліших українських перекладів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Игала (04.02.2019), Николас (18.09.2015)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Я українка пишаюся рідною мовою, але тут ....
> Нвіщо писати про українську і використовувати суржик, не хай ї величних І прекрасних Карпат, які я теж дуже люблю до речі.


Суржик Карпатський. )))

Пане перекладач, вам вкотре зауваження. Робіть переклад Шевченківською мовою, а не те, шо зараз. 
...тож треба так над мовою познущатися!? (((

----------

Николас (18.09.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

ДОбридень.
Можливо хтось пидкаже сприятливи для ритуалу офиры диму дни? 
Якось забулось. И знайти календар сприятливих днив для практик та ритуалив не виходить...

----------

Николас (18.09.2015)

----------


## Rushny

> ДОбридень.
> Можливо хтось пидкаже сприятливи для ритуалу офиры диму дни?


Будь-який день. В Непалі і в Індії буддисти офірують дим щоранку, а також перед будь-якою важливою справою. 
Якщо вам цікаво робити цей ритуал українською, - переклад опублікований на 5 сторінці цієї теми. 




> Якось забулось. И знайти календар сприятливих днив для практик та ритуалив не виходить...


Особливі дні місячного циклу та найбільші свята можна здибати в календарі Ріґпа: 

https://www.google.com/calendar/embe...om&ctz=Europe/

Застереження:
Цим календарем користується більшість традицій ордену Н'їнґма, а також деякі традиції Каґ'ю. В Сак'їяпі та Ґелуґпі є свої календарі, що не завжди збігаються з цією версією і містять в собі чимало інших святкових днів

----------

Мария Дролма (27.05.2015), Николас (18.09.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

[QUOTE=Rushny;706915]Будь-який день. В Непалі і в Індії буддисти офірують дим щоранку, а також перед будь-якою важливою справою. 
   Насправди я зацикавилась тибетською астрологиею, и там йдеться мова про те що в деяки дни офира диму може бути дуже не сприятливою.

----------

Николас (18.09.2015)

----------


## Rushny

> Насправди я зацикавилась тибетською астрологиею, и там йдеться мова


Мова (принаймні, за правилами української мови) не ходить, бо в неї немає ніг. Тут доречніше було сказати просто "йдеться"




> про те що в деяки дни офира диму може бути дуже не сприятливою.


Про шкоду від офіри диму я ніколи, ні від кого нічого не чув.
А от астрологічних шкіл в тибетських традиціях так багато, а суперечностей між ними ще більше... так що від усієї душі бажаю вам щастя і віднайдення всіх відповідей на всі ваші питання

----------

Николас (18.09.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Мова (принаймні, за правилами української мови) не ходить, бо в неї немає ніг. Тут доречніше було сказати просто "йдеться"
> 
> 
> Про шкоду від офіри диму я ніколи, ні від кого нічого не чув.
> А от астрологічних шкіл в тибетських традиціях так багато, а суперечностей між ними ще більше... так що від усієї душі бажаю вам щастя і віднайдення всіх відповідей на всі ваші питання


 :Kiss:  правда. автоматом переклала з росийськойи.   :Smilie:

----------

Николас (18.09.2015)

----------


## Rushny

*"Ритуал Будди Шакьямуні"* 
*пера Міпхама Рінпоче яким відкрилася ця тема, публікується в новій редакції:*Rytual of Bhudda Shakyamuni_ukr.pdf




_Тепер цілий цей текст завіршований верлібром, що дозволяє легко вивчити його на пам'ять і практикувати в будь-якому місці і за будь-яких обставин. Польові випробування довели, що ця редакція дуже помічна в критичних ситуаціях, коли ум штормить, емоції вирують і є значний ризик втратити усвідомлення і самоконтроль._ 



Хай публікація цього перекладу напередодні дня народження, остаточного і неперевершеного просвітлення та магапарінірвани нашого Найвищого Вчителя (Саґа Дава Дучен) стане причиною для появи ще досконаліших українських перекладів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Игала (04.02.2019), Николас (18.09.2015)

----------


## Rushny

Вчителі кажуть, що ніщо так скоро не очищає ум, як шире каяття перед просвітленими істотами у своїх помилках. 

Відтепер, з ласки і благословіння володаря традиції Чоклінґ Терсар – Цікея Чоклінґа Мінґ'юра Девей Дордже рінпоче, відома в Н'їнґма молитва 
"Єше кучоґ" 
(Абсолютне невимовне каяття) 

доступна для практики українською мовою:  *Eshe Kuchog_ukr.pdf* 



Хай ця публікація стане причиною для досконаліших українських перекладів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Aion (08.03.2016), Николас (18.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2015)

----------


## Rushny

*​Молитва Джам'янґа Кх'єнце Чок'ї Лодро до ступи "Намо Будда", що зветься 
*
*"Молитва прагнення до ступи "Жертва тіла голодній тигриці"* 

відтепер доступна для практики українською мовою. 
Її можна завантажити за посиланням: 

*Prayer to the Namo Buddha Stūpa_Ukr.pdf*

Споруджена на схилах пагорба Ґандга Мала ступа "Намо Будда" (фото Rigpawiki) є однією з трьох найшанованіших ступ долини Катманду (Непал), разом із Великою ступою Боднатх та ступою Сваямбгунатх. 

Згідно з джатаками та сутрами, у своєму передостанньому перенародженні Будда Шак'ямуні був меншим сином царя Магаратхі і великим  бодгісатвою (тиб. – Семчен Ченпо). Якось, під час прогулянки лісом зі своїми двома старшими братами, він побачив ледь живу охлялу тигрицю, яка щойно народила п'ятьох тигренят. Бодгісатва прозрів, що тварина вже ледь могла рухатися і так була засліплена голодом, що ладна з'їсти своїх власних діточок. Внаслідок такого діяння вона мала опинитися у глибокому колі пекла. 

Бодгісатва побачив це як велику можливість для найвищої жертви – пожертви свого тіла. Він сказав братам іти далі, а сам повернувся до тигриці і ліг поруч. Але вона вже не могла навіть рвати свіжу плоть. Тоді бодгісатва роздер собі артерію і дав їй злизувати кров. Коли він зомлів, а тигриця підкріпилася його кров'ю, вона спромоглася з'їсти і його тіло. 

Коли брати бодгістави почали його шукати і повернулися за ним, побачили на тому місці тільки кістяк і волосся. Згодом неподалік від цього місця була споруджена ступа, до якої закладені рештки тіла бодгісатви. Згідно з писаннями, завдяки нечуваній жертві свого тіла бодгісатвою, тигриця перенародилася у чистих буддових землях, а її п'ятеро тигренят стали в наступній реінкарнації аскетами і першими п'ятьма учнями Будди. 


_Хай цей переклад стане причиною для досконаліших українських перекладів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!_

----------

Aion (08.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2016), Максим& (08.03.2016), Пема Ванчук (08.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2016)

----------


## Rushny

З благословіння володаря традиції Чоклінґ Терсар, й. с. Чоклінґа Цікея Рінпоче, коротка щоденна практика Ваджрасатви, яку склав й. с. Ділґо Кх'єнце Рінпоче, відтепер доступна для практики українською мовою. 

Її можна завантажити за посиланням: 

http://board.buddhist.ru/attachment....3&d=1461671065



Хай цей переклад стане причиною для досконаліших українських перекладів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Говинда (27.05.2016)

----------


## Rushny

Інтерв'ю з видатним практиком Дзоґчену - Тулку Урґ'єном рінпоче
*ЗМІШАННЯ ВОГНЮ ТА ВОДИ*
відтепер доступне українською мовою

Текст можна завантажити за посиланням:
http://ukrtantra.blogspot.com/2016/0...view-with.html




_Хай це стане причиною для досконаліших українських перекладів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.05.2016), Говинда (27.05.2016), Игала (04.02.2019)

----------


## Rushny

*Збирання коштів на вихід друком книги
*
*"Пісні Міларепи"* 
​

*Сім розділів майбутньої книги вже перекладені і* *доступні українською мовою*

Кошти необхідні для завершення перекладу життєпису найбільш реалізованого тибетського майстра Магамудри, а також видання його книжкою обсягом близько 500 сторінок.
Охочих накопичити заслугу просимо писати до Українського буддійського центру "Дрікунґ Спільнота Ратнашрі": ratnashri.ua@gmail.com
або телефонувати: +38 (095) 271-7688


Хай це стане поштовхом до ще досконаліших українських перекладів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.05.2016), Говинда (27.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2016)

----------


## Rushny

*Радійте, афіняни! 
Вийшов друком український переклад Бардо Тходол"*

http://vsiknygy.com.ua/books/tybetska_knyga_mertvykh/

----------

Aliona (01.09.2016), Говинда (31.08.2016)

----------


## Rushny

*Садгана Амітаюса*
*в традиції Цариці сідгів Мачіґ Друбпей Ґ'ялмо*

відтепер доступна для практики українською мовою.



Файл з текстом цієї садгани можна вільно заванатажити з блогу *UKRTANTRA*

Переклад присвячений пам'яті Олени Дечен Чьодрон (Богатирьової) і на благо всіх істот

_Хай це стане поштовхом для появи більш досконалих перекладів реалізованими майстрами дгармічних текстів українською мовою!_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.05.2017), Джампи Долма (13.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2017), Шуньяананда (07.05.2017)

----------


## Rushny

*КОРОТКА ПРАКТИКА ЧАКРАСАМВАРИ* 
Складена дрікунґпою Ратна Кармабгадрою 
відтепер доступна для практики українською мовою
в перекладі Ярослава Литовченка





PDF-файл з цим текстом можна завантажити з блогу UKRTANTRA за посиланням:

*http://ukrtantra.blogspot.com/2016/06/pdf.html#links*

УВАГА! 
Лами традиції Дрікунґ Каґ'ю, до якої належить цей текст, заборонили викладати його у відкритий доступ. Тому відкриття файлу захищене паролем, який легко можуть визначити посвячені в цю практику. 
Це останні два слова садгани на санскриті, які слід уводити латиницею, великими літерами, без діакритичних знаків.

_Хай це стане поштовхом до ще досконаліших українських перекладів Дгарми реалізованими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.05.2017), Джампи Долма (13.11.2019)

----------


## Rushny

*САДГАНА ОДНООСІБНОГО ВАДЖРАСАТВИ* 
*Зі сутнісного циклу таємного сенсу Санґтік Дорсем* 

відтепер доступна для практики українською мовою

PDF-файл з цим текстом можна завантажити за посиланням: 
*https://ukrtantra.blogspot.com/2017/08/pdf-httpsdrive.html*





Переклад присвячений Олені Дечен Чьодрон (Богатирьовій) та якнайскорішому просвітленню всіх істот

Хай це стане поштовхом до досконалих українських перекладів Дгарми просвітленими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Alex (18.08.2017), Владимир Николаевич (18.08.2017), Джампи Долма (13.11.2019)

----------


## Rushny

*Дві сутри Праджняпараміти*
*
Серце позамежної мудрості 

Діамантове лезо позамежної мудрості
*




*Доступні українською мовою завдяки перекладу Марією Васильєвою*

*Ці тексти можна вільно завантажити заадресою
Хай буде благо!
*
Хай це стане поштовхом до досконалих українських перекладів Дгарми просвітленими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Alex (02.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2019), Джампи Долма (13.11.2019), Игала (04.02.2019)

----------


## Rushny

*Коментарі до шастри Дза Патрула рінпоче щодо трактату Шантідеви "Бодгічарья аватара"*
ОСЯЙНЕ СОНЦЕ
*Cтадії практики Бодгісаттвачар'я-аватари

доутупні українською мовою завдяки їхнього перекладу Марією Васильєвою*



*Цей текст  можна вільно завантажити за* _адресою_
Хай буде благо!

Хай це стане поштовхом до досконалих українських перекладів Дгарми просвітленими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Alex (02.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2019), Джампи Долма (13.11.2019), Игала (04.02.2019)

----------


## Rushny

*Вчення магасідги Тілопи* 
Магамудра з берегів Ґанґу

*досутпне українською мовою завдяки його перекладу Марією Васильєвою*





*Двадцять дев’ять ваджрових строф магамудри були складені майстром, що осягнув магамудру, славетним Тілопою. Тілопа дарував їх на березі Ґанґу кашмірському пандиті Наропі після того, як той витримав дванадцять випробувань

Вільно завантажити цей текст можна за* *адресою*

Хай це стане поштовхом до досконалих українських перекладів Дгарми просвітленими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Alex (02.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2019), Джампи Долма (13.11.2019)

----------


## Rushny

ПОПЕРЕДНІ ПРАКТИКИ
(*NGONDRO*)

*В тадиції родоводу Чоклінґ Терсар
З циклу "Барчей Кюнсел"* (Усунення всіх перешкод) 

*Відтепер доступні українською мовою
в перекладі Олени Дечен Чьодрон та Олександра Єше Джунґне* 



PDF-файл з цим текстом можна завантажити за цим* посиланням*

Хай це стане поштовхом до досконалих українських перекладів Дгарми просвітленими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Alex (02.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2019), Джампи Долма (13.11.2019), Игала (04.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2019)

----------


## Rushny

*Садгана оноосібного Ваджракілаї*
*(Sangtig Purba)**

З циклу "Санґтік Нїнґпо" родоводу Чоклінґ Терсар 

Відтепер доступна українською мовою з коментарями сина великого тертона Чокґ'юра Лінґпи - Цеванґа Драґпи, превелебного Тулку Урґ'єна рінпоче і превелебного Ділґо Кх'єнце рінпоче

Переклад Олени Дечен Чьодрон та Олександра Єше Джунґне* 



PDF-файл з цими текстами можна завантажити за посиланнями:

*Садгана одноосібного Ваджракілаї*
*Коментарі до садгани одноосібного Ваджракілаї 
*

Обидва тексти доступні лише для тих, хто має відповідні посвяти на практику садгани рівня Ану-Йоґи (тиб. - Дзоґчен) і захищені паролем, що складається з перших трьох слів на санскриті в тексті садгани, які слід вводити латиницею, великими літерами, без діакритичних знаків   

Хай це стане поштовхом до досконалих українських перекладів Дгарми просвітленими істотами на благо всіх стражденних волоцюг самсари!

----------

Alex (02.02.2019), Алма (28.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2019), Джампи Долма (13.11.2019), Игала (04.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2019)

----------


## Rushny

*Ритуал офіри води 
*
ЧУТОР
_(chu gtor)_

*Складений великим тертоном Чокґ'юром Лінґпа* 
Відтепер доступний українською мовою.



Вільно завантажити цей текст можна за _посиланням_

_Чутор є ефективним ритуалом з очищення неблагої карми і вмиротворення шкідливих сил. Як сказано в тексті терми:__
"Завдяки цьому ритуалу зможеш вдосконалити заслугу, відвернути смерть і взагалі позбутися злодіянь і затьмарень. А надто – шкідливих звичок і кармічних боргів".
Чутор виконується через творення себе Авалокітешварою в тілі Кхараспані (дослівно: той, що тримає камінь) - Авалокітешвари з одним лицем й двома руками.

Правою він творить дана-мудру (мудра даяння). Лівою – мудру проповіді Дгарми, а також тримає нею лотос, що квітне на рівні його лівого вуха.

Великий Тертон Чокґ'юр Дечен Лінґпа виявив зображення Авалокітешвари Кхараспані, створене з кістки Єше Цоґ'ял, як священний прояв тіла його терми "Падма Цукор"._


Переклад українською – Олександр Єше Джунґне 
Присвячується Олені Дечен Чьодрон (Богатирьовій)

----------

Alex (20.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2019), Джампи Долма (21.11.2019), Игала (26.07.2020)

----------

